# fleur-de-lis



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2010)

Το γνωστό εραλδικό σύμβολο:






Πώς λέγεται (αν το λέμε);

φλερ ντε λις (λίγα ευρήματα)
εραλδικός κρίνος (επίσης λίγα ευρήματα)

κάπως αλλιώς;

Υπάρχει και σε σύμβολο Unicode:
⚜⚜⚜⚜⚜⚜


----------



## Alexandra (May 27, 2010)

Το φλερ-ντε-λις έχει ελάχιστα, αλλά το φλερ-ντε-λι (όπως νομίζω ότι προφέρεται σωστά) αρκετά περισσότερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2010)

:)
Τα γαλλικά μου δεν είναι τόσο δυνατά, αλλά για την προφορά η βίκη (στο πιο πάνω λινκ) λέει:
The fleur-de-lis (or fleur-de-lys; plural: fleurs-de-lis; French pronunciation: [flœʁ də lis]) is a stylized lily (in French, fleur means flower, and lis means lily) or iris that is used as a decorative design or symbol.


----------



## Rogerios (May 27, 2010)

Εγώ θα το έλεγα σκέτο κρίνο (οι λέξεις κρίνος/ κρίνο δηλώνουν τόσο το φυτό όσο και το άνθος του). 
Το εραλδικό δεν είναι και για καταδίκη (εφόσον είναι εξακριβωμένο ότι μιλάμε για το σύμβολο), αλλά σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις παρέλκει. Να σημειωθεί ότι όταν οι Γάλλοι αναφέροναι στο fleur de lys με την εραλδική του σημασία εννοούν επακριβώς το σύμβολο που αποτελείται από τρία κρίνα που ενώνονται (βλ. λήμμα lis/ lys Petit Robert). 
Δεν βλέπω για ποιό λόγο, τέλος, θα έπρεπε να μεταγράψουμε απλώς με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες τη γαλλική λέξη (φλερ ντε λι).


----------



## Cadmian (May 27, 2010)

Ρόδο της Λίζας


----------



## SBE (May 27, 2010)

Εγώ το ήξερα κρίνο των Βουρβόνων (ο κρίνος, όχι το κρίνο)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2010)

Cadmian said:


> Ρόδο της Λίζας


Μον ντιέ!


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2010)

Εκτός από το «άνθος του κρίνου», δεν είναι διαδεδομένος ο _κρινανθός_, αλλά υπάρχει.
Η προφορά «φλερ ντε λι» συνηθίζεται από τους Εγγλέζους. Αλλά οι Γάλλοι δεν θέλουν να το μπερδέψουν με το κρεβάτι.

Ο Δρανδάκης έχει τον σκέτο _*κρίνο*_ στα οικόσημα.

Για τη Λίζα... τι να πω; Τα καλύτερα.


----------



## Alexandra (May 27, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> :)
> Τα γαλλικά μου δεν είναι τόσο δυνατά, αλλά για την προφορά η βίκη (στο πιο πάνω λινκ) λέει:
> The fleur-de-lis (or fleur-de-lys; plural: fleurs-de-lis; French pronunciation: [flœʁ də lis]) is a stylized lily (in French, fleur means flower, and lis means lily) or iris that is used as a decorative design or symbol.


Λάθος μου, λοιπόν.


----------



## Cadmian (May 27, 2010)

Παίζει να μπερδεύτηκαν οι Λίζες με τις κορνίζες του γνωστού άσματος...


----------



## Earion (May 27, 2010)

Εραλδικός κρίνος. Περιττεύει το εραλδικός αν είναι εμφανές ότι μιλούμε για εραλδική.
Βλ. Εγχειρίδιον οικοσημολογίας Ευγενίου Ρίζου-Ραγκαβή και Γεωργίου Τυπάλδου-Αλφονσάτου


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2010)

Tip για την Ανέμη:
Για να δώσουμε σύνδεσμο προς τη σωστή σελίδα, παίρνουμε τον σύνδεσμο που υπάρχει στη γραμμή της διεύθυνσης URL, αλλάζουμε τη σελίδα και σβήνουμε τα υπόλοιπα, δηλ.

το
[...]filename=/var/www/tkl-portal-neo//metadata/c/4/0/attached-metadata-430-0000038/241879_W_UOC.pdf&lang=en&pageno=1&pagestart=1&width=841&height=595&maxpage=44
γίνεται 
[...]filename=/var/www/tkl-portal-neo//metadata/c/4/0/attached-metadata-430-0000038/241879_W_UOC.pdf&lang=en&pageno=20


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2010)

Χρήσιμο! Υπάρχουν βέβαια αναφορές σε πολλά σημεία για fleur-de-lis = κρίνος, κάπου αναφέρεται και ο κρινοφόρος σταυρός, αλλά στο γλωσσάρι στο τέλος, (σελ ε' ή 41 ηλεκτρονική) το γράμμα F τελειώνει στον όρο flanchi και η επόμενη σελίδα αρχίζει από το γράμμα J. :).


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2010)

Δείτε τη σελίδα 20 του πλήρους PDF, σελ. 24 του φυλλαδίου.
Έχω διορθώσει τον σύνδεσμο πιο πάνω.

Είναι χρήσιμο ολόκληρο και μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε από:
http://anemi.lib.uoc.gr/metadata/c/4/0/metadata-430-0000038.tkl

Το γλωσσάρι είναι ανακατεμένο, αλλά είναι όλο εκεί.


----------



## crystal (May 27, 2010)

Και _κρινολούλουδο_ το είχα συναντήσει, σε μια μετάφραση του Τρεις Σωματοφύλακες, στο σημείο που περιέγραφε πώς μάρκαραν τους εγκληματίες (φανταστείτε πόση εντύπωση μου είχε κάνει, αυτό το βιβλίο το διάβασα πριν από δεκαπέντε χρόνια!).


----------



## Palavra (May 27, 2010)

Ναι, ήταν εκεί που προσπαθεί να δει ο ντ' Αρτανιάν τον ώμο της μιλαίδης ντε Γουίντερ. Η δική μου μετάφραση έλεγε σκέτο κρίνο, πάντως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2010)

Καλά, ήταν από τότε υποχρεωτικό ανάγνωσμα στα προνήπια;


----------



## crystal (May 27, 2010)

Στην Παλάβρα αναφέρεσαι, σωστά;


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2010)

_Crine_, πάντως, στα ιταλικά (πετάγεται ο άλλος για να σας τη σπάσει) είναι η αλογότριχα, από τη λατινική _crinis_ «τρίχα», και μαζί με το _lino_ «νήμα» (από _linum_ «λίνον, λινάρι») έδωσε το *κρινολίνο*, επειδή αρχικά το έφτιαχναν από σκληρό ύφασμα (OED: a manufacturer's name intended to express its composition with warp of thread and woof of horse-hair), πριν αρχίσει να χρησιμοποιεί ελάσματα (μπανέλες / μπαλένες).


----------



## Ambrose (May 27, 2010)

crystal said:


> (φανταστείτε πόση εντύπωση μου είχε κάνει, αυτό το βιβλίο το διάβασα πριν από δεκαπέντε χρόνια!).



Κι εμένα! Φοβερό βιβλίο.


----------



## Alfie (May 27, 2010)

Άσχετο (;):
Στην ελληνική προσκοπική ορολογία αναφέρεται ως "τριφύλλι". 
Στη Γαλλία φυσικά αναφέρεται ως fleur de lys και μάλιστα κάποτε κυκλοφορούσε και προσκοπικό περιοδικό με αυτόν τον τίτλο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2010)

Όχι τριφύλλια σήμερα / στου δρ7χ (_προφ.:_ δόκτορα) τα νήματα
ούτε στου γαύρου τα μπασκετικά / τα χτεσινά τα μνήματα...


----------



## Themis (May 27, 2010)

Δόκτορα, συγγνώμη για την αυθαίρετη παρέμβαση στα εσώψυχά σου, αλλά θα ήθελα να μου επιτρέψεις να προτείνω τη μετατροπή τού "ούτε στου γαύρου τα μπασκετικά" σε "ούτε στου μπασκετόγαυρου".


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2010)

Έτσι αρχίζουν οι μύθοι και οι θρύλοι: με παραλλαγές... :)
Πάντως και τα δύο εξίσου καλά κακά μου ακούγονται.


----------



## Themis (May 27, 2010)

Και το μέτρον του ποιηματιδίου; Το ξεπεράσαμε εντελώς; Πώς μέλλει κριθώμεν υπό του στιχουργοδικείου;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2010)

I see your point. Σκέψου του κάπως σαν:
Α1/Β
Γ
Α2/Β
που έγινε 
Α1/Β
Γ Α2/Β
γαβ!

Πού να ξέρω πώς τα γράφουμε αυτά τα μετρικά μηχανικός άνθρωπος; :)


----------



## Themis (May 27, 2010)

Η στιχουργική σου είναι πολύ σοφιστικέ για έναν απλό άνθρωπο σαν εμένα. Αν κατάλαβα καλά τα κεντήματά σου, αλλάζω την πρότασή μου επί το γαβρικότερον. Κρατάς το ποιηματίδιο όπως είναι, και στο τέλος προσθέτεις (κατά το venceremos!):
... που θα 'ναι όμως εφήμερα
(Σάλπιγγες παιανίζουν κτλ.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2010)

Cadmian said:


> Ρόδο της Λίζας



[...]
Με αργές κινήσεις, σαν να κινούνταν κάτω από νερό, ο Ρόμπερτ γύρισε το κεφάλι του και έστρεψε το βλέμμα του προς τη _Μόνα Λίζα_, πρσπαθώντας να τη διακρίνει μέσα στην κοκκινωπή θολούρα.
_
Το άνθος του κρίνου...fleur-de-lis στα γαλλικά, που παρέπεμπε στο «λουλούδι της Λίζα», δηλαδή στη Μόνα Λίζα._

Τα πάντα συνδέονταν μεταξύ τους, σε μια σιωπηλή συμφωνία [...]
​Dan Brown: _Κώδικας Da Vinci_, σελ. 161
μετ.: Χρ. Καψάλης, _Λιβάνης_ Αθήνα 2004

Για όλα  υπάρχει εξήγηση...


----------



## Rogerios (May 27, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...]
> Με αργές κινήσεις, σαν να κινούνταν κάτω από νερό, ο Ρόμπερτ γύρισε το κεφάλι του και έστρεψε το βλέμμα του προς τη _Μόνα Λίζα_, πρσπαθώντας να τη διακρίνει μέσα στην κοκκινωπή θολούρα.
> _
> Το άνθος του κρίνου...fleur-de-lis στα γαλλικά, που παρέπεμπε στο «λουλούδι της Λίζα», δηλαδή στη Μόνα Λίζα._
> ...



Ήμαρτον, που θα έλεγε κι ο Γεωργίου!


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2010)

Slowly, as if moving underwater, Langdon turned his head and gazed through the reddish haze toward the Mona Lisa.
The fleur-de-lis... the flower of Lisa... the Mona Lisa.
It was all intertwined, a silent symphony echoing the deepest secrets of the Priory of Sion and Leonardo da Vinci.​Αυτά παθαίνεις όταν καλείσαι να μεταφράσεις τέτοιες σαχλαμάρες!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αυτά παθαίνεις όταν καλείσαι να μεταφράσεις τέτοιες σαχλαμάρες!


40 εκατομμύρια δίσκοι...


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 26, 2017)

nickel said:


> _Crine_, πάντως, στα ιταλικά (πετάγεται ο άλλος για να σας τη σπάσει) είναι η αλογότριχα, από τη λατινική _crinis_ «τρίχα», και μαζί με το _lino_ «νήμα» (από _linum_ «λίνον, λινάρι») έδωσε το *κρινολίνο*, επειδή αρχικά το έφτιαχναν από σκληρό ύφασμα (OED: a manufacturer's name intended to express its composition with warp of thread and woof of horse-hair), πριν αρχίσει να χρησιμοποιεί ελάσματα (μπανέλες / μπαλένες).



Ωραίο αυτό, και ταιριάζει με το εραλδικό θέμα τού νήματος: στην αγγλική εραλδική ορολογία, που λέγεται _blazon_ και περιέχει γενναία δόση νορμανδικών γαλλικών, η λέξη _crined_ αναφέρεται στο χρώμα των μαλλιών ενός ανθρώπου, ή της χαίτης ενός ζώου. Για παράδειγμα:

...a unicorn rampant Sable armed unguled crined and tufted Or...

σημαίνει, σε απλά ελληνικά: «ένας μαύρος όρθιος μονόκερος με χρυσό κέρατο, οπλές, χαίτη και φούντα της ουράς».

Και ναι, η ουρά έχει φούντα διότι είναι λιονταρίσια· ο «σύγχρονος» μονόκερος, δηλαδή ένα άλογο με στριφογυριστό κέρατο στο μέτωπο, έχει ελάχιστη σχέση με το μεσαιωνικό θηρίο και περιγράφεται στην εραλδική ως «unicornate horse».

Αυτό που δεν θυμάμαι είναι αν το υπογένειο συμπεριλαμβάνεται στο _crined_ ή στο _tufted_... Μάλλον το πρώτο είναι.


----------

